
How “High Output Management” became a cult classic in Silicon Valley - rdl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2015/11/18/how-a-business-book-from-the-80s-became-a-cult-classic-in-silicon-valley/
======
fenguin
I've read many startup/management books the last few years and I keep going
back to High Output Management [1]. Andy Grove has really great insights about
managerial leverage, influence, planning, the purpose of and how to hold
meetings, and motivation vs. control. His perspective on one-on-ones has been
especially useful as we scale.

[1] If you don't have time to read the whole book, I've taken some pretty
detailed notes at [http://charles.io/high-output-
management/](http://charles.io/high-output-management/) :)

~~~
zeroxfe
These are fantastic notes. Thanks for sharing.

------
qq66
There's a very precious type of statement: the kind that is really hard to
come up with for the first time, but it is obvious when you hear it for the
first time. It makes you say, "oh, of course!"

Example:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson's_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson's_paradox)

"High Output Management" has an extremely high density of these statements.

------
mc32
Andy had great vision. Predicted the battle for eyeballs where entertainment
consumption soul transition from TVs to computing devices and that the biggest
consumers would be kids, rather than people doing work.

------
kylequest
It definitely has some nice ideas, but it's very mechanical and dry. It lacks
heart when it comes the people side... There's only so much you can get out of
people when they are just subordinates to you.

